# Utah Sky Trials (Or another chance to shoot Falcons mostly) Feb 21-22



## falcontertomt (Feb 6, 2014)

At the end of February there will be another gathering of falconers and their birds. The Utah Sky Trials.
2014 Utah Sky Trials |

This is a great opportunity to see and shoot lots of birds, and get some good actions shots. 
The birds are flown on trained homing pigeons, so you will get good diving and hunting shots. 

There is a $5 per person fee, and a dinner/raffle in the evening. 

Also a good opportunity to network with guys who know and have raptors.

That is all.


----------



## runnah (Feb 6, 2014)

Do they have large talons?


----------



## falcontertomt (Feb 6, 2014)

OH Yes...


----------



## TheLost (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey.. this is only ~45 minutes from the SLC Valley.   I may have to go check it out


----------



## Aloicious (Feb 8, 2014)

thats like just down the road from me, I have to work those days, hmmm...I might have to call in sick or something


----------

